# Link to "New posts"!?!?!



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 5, 2017)

There there no link to *"new posts"* now or am I missing it?


Thanks!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Oct 5, 2017)

Alright.
I just found it.
I think.
: )


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Where did you find it? I can't see it on my end anywhere.


----------



## daveomak (Oct 5, 2017)

hover over "FORUMS'    BOTTOM CHOICE


----------



## cueinco (Oct 5, 2017)

Is the Search feature working? I tried searching for "lox" and "cold smoked lox" and received an error message. Searching for "brisket" worked.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 5, 2017)

cueinco said:


> Is the Search feature working? I tried searching for "lox" and "cold smoked lox" and received an error message. Searching for "brisket" worked.


It may take it a while to completely index the entire database.. It's my understanding that over the next 24 hours or so, a lot of issues should work themselves out. What's left after that, we'll treat as bugs.

Let's give it a little time and see if it improves.


----------

